# My intro



## uberrogo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi ! Glad to have finally found a forum for my type.  I am tired of reading som eof the other types cause they tended to be very whiny haha .


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings uberrogo and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum uberrogo. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :wink:


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

welcome bro, you will like it here


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Hi there, welcome to the forum.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

welcome to the show


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello uberrogo, welcome to the forum


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome! :wink:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the cafe. Come over to the P side, we have more fun.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey there!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey there. Welcome to PC.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

uberrogo said:


> Hi ! Glad to have finally found a forum for my type.  I am tired of reading som eof the other types cause they tended to be very whiny haha .


Greetings uberrogo! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Glad you found us.roud:


----------

